# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Jason Edward Mooney - [Stafford County, Virginia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/22/2007
*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Jason Edward Mooney*

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Jason Edward Mooney* - [Stafford County, Virginia]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 24

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*
Additional Information:* Deputy Mooney was a US Marine Corps veteran of the War on Terror. He had served with the Stafford County Sheriff's Office for 18 months, and is survived by his fiancee.
*
Incident Details:* Deputy Jason Mooney was killed in automobile accident on I-95 while responding to a serious accident call.

He was following a rescue squad when his patrol car hydroplaned and left the roadway. The responding rescue units immediately came to his assistance and transported him to Mary Washington Hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries.

*End of Watch:* Friday, October 19, 2007

__________________________________________________________
*Va. deputy dies in crash reponding to call *​The Free Lance-Star
STAFFORD COUNTY, Va. - Sheriff's Deputy Jason Edward Mooney, 24, of Stafford County died Friday, Oct. 19, 2007, as a result of an automobile accident while on duty and responding to an emergency.
He was a 2002 graduate of Colonial Forge High School, where he was a member of the band and played football and baseball. Jason was a member of St. Mary Catholic Church, Fredericksburg.
He was a U.S. Marine Corps reservist having served one tour of duty in Iraq, and he was an active member of the Stafford Fire Department.
Survivors include his parents, Ed and Mary Mooney; his siblings Kimberly Henderson and her husband, Scott, of Missoula, Mont., Joshua Mooney and Molly Mooney both of Stafford; paternal grandparents, Jim and Lorraine Mooney of Fredericksburg; maternal grandparents, Daniel and Betty Terrion of Maple Heights, Ohio; his fiancee, Catherine Harris; aunts, Denise, Anne, Jane, Jean, Karen and Jenette; an uncle, Paul; and numerous cousins. He was preceded in death by an uncle, Daniel Terrion.
A Mass of celebration will be held at 11 a.m. Thursday, Oct. 25, at St. Mary Catholic Church. Burial will follow in Oak Hill Cemetery. Members of the Stafford Sheriff's Dept. Honor Guard will serve as pallbearers; members of the Stafford Fire Dept. will serve as honorary pallbearers. The family will receive friends from 6 to 9 p.m. Wednesday, Oct. 24, at Covenant Funeral Service, Fredericksburg.
Memorial contributions may be made to the Stafford Sheriff Department Employee Recognition Fund, Box 189, Stafford, Va. 22555; or to the Stafford Volunteer Fireman's Association, Box 3005, Stafford, Va. 22555. Online guest book at covenantfuneralservice.com.


----------

